# Buchenwald



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We are currently in the Czech Republic but thinking about heading up to visit Buchenwald concentration camp. 

Anyone aware of any decent sites in and around Weimar, nothing on the database

Cheers


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

possibly these data could help you find a place to stay :
1.) 
town: D-99441 Mellingen 
road : Feiniger Turm 
V/E: ja 
Typ: Stellplatz 
Latitude: 50.934520 
Longitude: 11.389840

2.) 
Weimar itself

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/viewtopic,p,282066.html

have fun visiting Weimar !

Jan


----------



## Photag (May 27, 2008)

In going there last year and having driven up to Buchenwald we came across a view point at the top were you could probably free camp.

Get to Buchenwald early and see the film (in English) first.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

For anyone in the area we found a camping site 3km from Buchenwald at Ettersberg, only has 11 or so pitches. Lovely and quiet and only 19 euros a night

Will stick a review up shortly

http://www.badcamp.de/


----------

